

Why the office isn’t a good place to get work done (TEDxMidwest video) - marilyn
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2671-at-tedxmidwest-jason-explains-why-the-office

======
froderik
"meetings are just toxic, terrible, poisonous things"

------
cancelbubble
Great 15 minute video I encourage you all to watch.

